

Who Would You Finance? Tom Sawyer or Huck Finn? - matthewmeredith
http://www.infochachkie.com/tom/
The planning styles of Tom Sawyer and Huck Finn are compared.<p>Entrepreneurs are implored to write a Huck Finn Business Plan.
======
googleboy
This is one of my favorite books. I always like how Twain depicted Huck as
"everye man" - common sense always wins out in the end.

------
mollylynn
I would back Huck - I will take a straight forward, clear-thinking
entrepreneur over an "intellectual" any and every time!

